# SIP support



## danep (Aug 7, 2012)

It seems that Verizon disabled the native SIP dialing capability in the Gingerbread stock ROM (for obvious reasons). I've tried the Tweaked ROM and the PBJ / Imoseyon kernels, but none of them seem to restore this functionality. I'd love to be able to use SIPDroid to link Google Voice to my PBX account, and then make VoIP calls using Android's native SIP capabilities.

Am I missing something here? Is there really no custom ROM for the Charge that enables SIP?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

GrooveIP can link to your Google voice account. Other than that, I think the only option is to use other 3rd party apps. If you have a Cisco call management system (at work), you can use their app to enroll you're phone onto that system.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## danep (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks aaron- I tried GrooveIP and some similar apps, but they all require the use of 3rd-party dialers. I would rather use the native SIP functionality, which (if I understand correctly) could force all calls to use WiFi, even when calling from the native Phone app. I'm also hoping that the call quality would be better.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

What is sip?

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------

